# Just started Lawn bizz



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

Just started Lawn Care bizz and need some work! I would love to give you an estiment on your yard! Say you saw it on PFF and get $5 off. Contact chad (850)530-2827 Thank You


----------



## Rpt (Dec 4, 2010)

*sod*

Do you do Sod work? Email me at [email protected]


----------



## Stargazer2 (Apr 25, 2009)

I need some work done in my front yard (large dead spots) but I do not know what has to be done to correct the problem. Would you be able to come take a look and give me a free estimates?


----------



## Doomsday (Jun 30, 2010)

Are you in the Crestview area?


----------



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

I have large dead spots in my front yard too...originally it was sod, then I planted seed and nothing seems to last. Whats your advice on that and I am in Navarre can you help me?


----------



## Stargazer2 (Apr 25, 2009)

I am in Pensacola. If you are in Crestview that would be a bit to far to come give me an estimate. Do you know anyone that does this in the Pcola area that is good and has reasonable prices? Thanks


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Stargazer2,
Call this guy, tell him I sent you his way. Good guy ans knows what he is talking about.... http://www.the-masters-gardener.com/

Jim


----------



## Stargazer2 (Apr 25, 2009)

Thank you so much Jim. I will definately give him a call. I really appreciaate your concern and trust you and your brothers advise.


----------

